# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Çamëria

## artur

Me teper se mesazh,kjo eshte nje kerkese. Do te doja nje pershkrim te shkurter te historise se çameve dhe situates se tyre. Cfare problemesh kane tani.Do te doja te shkruante ndonje çam.
  Me interesojne vecanerisht pjeset patriotike.

----------


## cobra

GENOCIDI DHE MASAKRIMI I POPULLIT SHQIPËTAR NGA HELENASIT. PASTRIMI KOMBËTAR I SHQIPËRISË SË JUGUT. Ndërimi i emrave të qyteteve dhe fshatërave të Shqipërisë së jugut nga fashistët Helenas para dhe pas përfundimit të luftës së dytë botërore. Bashkëpunimi i Helenasve me Gjermaninë fashiste për pastrimin dhe kolonizimin e Shqipërisë së jugut (Janina, Gumenica etj)...Resoluta, Nota proteste, Kërkesa, Takime etj. Fakte të pakundërshtueshme. 

Çështja çame dhe përgjithësisht çështja e minoritetit shqiptar në Greqi, lindi me vendimin e Konferencës së Londrës më 1913, e cila e shkëputi këtë trevë shqiptare dhe ia aneksoi atë Greqisë. Që nga kjo kohë fillon një presion i vazhdueshëm, një politikë sistematike e shtetit grek dhe e forcave të ndryshme ultranacionaliste për shkombëtarizimin e kësaj treve. Për këtë qëllim u përdorën të gjitha mënyrat, si tatimet e rënda, grabitja e tokës, përjashtimi i popullsisë nga pjesëmarrja në administratën shtetërore, ndalimi i dhunshëm i arsimit në gjuhën amtare, madje edhe në shkollat fillore, vrasjet, burgimet, dënimi me dhunë deri në masakrat e përgjakshme.

Më 1913 u krye masakra në përroin e Selamit (Paramithi) e 72 krerëve të Çamërisë dhe e qindra të tjerëve nga kapiteni famëkeq Deli Janaqi. Në përfundim të Luftës së Parë Botërore, më 1918, u përpilua plani i grabitjes së tokave të popullsisë çame. Ligji i të ashtuquajturës Reformë Agrare, i aplikuar vetëm në Çamëri, u rrëmbeu shqiptarëve të cilët u degdisën në Anadoll, me mijëra hektarë tokë buke, sipërfaqe të mëdha me vreshta, qindra mijë rrënjë ullinj, të cilat u bënë prona të elementëve grekë. Këto masa u pasuan nga organizimi i çetave terroriste në territorin e Çamërisë, sanksionet ekonomike, lufta raciale, braktisja e popullsisë shqiptare në injorancën më të thellë, inkurajimi i kryqëzatave fetare.

Përpjekjet e dhunshme të vitit 1923 për ta shpërngulur me forcë popullsinë çame në Turqi, shënojnë një kulm të paparë në politikën e egër shoviniste greke. Bilanci që shumë tragjik për popullsinë shqiptare.

Greqia qe ndër shtetet e para në Ballkan në të cilat triumfoi fashizmi. Në gusht të vitit 1936, Joan Metaksai vendosi diktaturën fashiste. Viktima e parë ishte popullsia çame. Fashistët e orës së parë, tregtari Stavro Koçoni dhe oficeri i xhandarmërisë Zambeta filluan goditjet sistematike në Filat, Pituljete, Gumenicë për zhdukjen e popullsisë çame. U shkua deri atje sa populli i Paramithisë u ndalua me violencë të fliste në gjuhën shqipe. Qeveria greke bëri çmos që të përçante popullsinë shqiptare çame, duke u përpjekur të kundërvejë të krishterët ndaj muslimanëve. Kjo politikë shtetërore nuk kaloi pa lënë gjurmë, pasi popullsia e kësaj zone në shumicën dërrmuese ishin e paarsimuar dhe nuk u arrit që qarqet intelektuale të dominonin situatën. Popullsisë çame iu ngarkuan taksa të rënda, të cilat nuk kishin vetëm natyrë fiskale, por synonin ta detyronin atë të emigronte në Shqipëri ose gjetiu. U ndryshuan emrat shqiptarë të fshatrave Spatari, Galbaqi, Picari, Varfanj, Arpika me emra greke, respektivisht Trikoforo, Ella, Aetos, Parapotume, Perdhika duke i kolonizuar me grekë, me qëllim ndryshimi të raporteve të popullsisë.

Para se të hynte në Greqi, ushtria fashiste italiane, qeveria greke filloi një fushatë të re masakrash dhe krimesh nga më monstruozët kundër popullsisë shqiptare. Dy muaj para konfliktit italo-grek, qeveria fashiste e Metaksait kreu një akt ndofta pa precedent në historinë botërore. Të gjithë meshkujt nga 16-70 vjeç, mbi 5000 burra, u burgosën dhe u dërguan në ishujt e largët të Egjeut. Ky veprim u krye në bazë të vendimit të marrë më parë në Gumecinë nga një mbledhje e kryesuar nga Dhespoti i Janinës, Spiridoni, ku merrnin pjesë edhe zv/Prfekti i Gumenicës Jorgo Vasilako, komandanti i Korafilaqisë dhe përfaqësues të grekëve të Çamërisë. Nga ky kontigjent viktimash 350 veta u masakruan, 400 të tjerë vdiqën më vonë gjatë internimit nga torturat dhe uria. "Në këtë mënyrë-shkruan Jani Sharra-qeveria e vendosi elementin shqiptar, mysliman, haptazi në kampin e armikut" duke e paragjykuar popullsinë çame.

Rekrutët çamë, si shtetas grekë të mobilizuar në vitet 1939 dhe 1940 që në atë kohë ndodheshin në shërbim ushtarak, me urdhër të Korparmatës së Janinës, u vunë të thyejnë gurë dhe të ndreqin rrugë në formën e punës së detyrueshme. Në takimin që pati Komandanti i Divizionit VIII të Epirit, gjenerali Kaçimitro, me 2000 djem çamë, u kërkonte mendime për rrezikun që i kanosej vendit nga Italia fashiste. Çamërit u treguan të gatshëm për të luftuar armikun e përbashkët. Por për çudi, në vend të armëve u dhan kazma dhe lopata për të vepruar në prapavija për ndërtim rrugësh. Ishte një qëndrim mosbesimi i autoriteteve greke ndaj çamëve dhe njëherazi dhe një fyerje e poshtërim për ta, duke i trajtuar jo si bashkëluftëtarë, por si robër lufte. Nga ana tjetër, Italia gjatë përgatitjeve të luftës me Greqinë nuk mund të mos merrte në konsideratë për interesat e saj gjendjen diskriminuese të shqiptarëve të Çamërisë. Çiano, ministër i Jashtëm i Italisë, në gusht të vitit 1940, do t'i vinte në dukje ambasadorit grek në Romë se "Greqia ishte e vendosur me të gjitha mjetet që disponon të vazhdojë një program politik, ka diskriminuar në mënyrë tepër të rëndë shqiptarët në favor të grekëve. Dhe këtë e ka bërë në të gjitha fushat e veprimtarisë, që nga ajo e lirisë personale e në atë ekonomike, deri në atë të mësimit të gjuhës... i kanë larguar shqiptarët në rajone larg qendrave të mëdha, duke i mbajtur në kushte primitive".

Shpërthimi i Luftës Italo-Greke më 1940 thelloi tensionin politik në Çamëri. Megjithë përpjekjet e pushtuesit për ta tërhequr minoritetin shqiptar në anën e tij dhe pavarësisht se popullsia çame gjatë regjimit fashist të Metaksait kishte vuajtur shumë, ajo përgjithësisht mbajti një qëndrim neutral ndaj palëve në konflikt. "Edhe kur italianët pushtuan Gumenicën-shkruan Jani Sharra-rrallë ndonjë çam u bashkua me ta".

Gjithkush mund të shtrojë pyetjen: pse u mbajt ky qëndrim i ashpër ndaj minoritetit shqiptar ? A ishte kjo një masë vetëmbrojtjeje nga ana e autoriteteve lokale dhe qendrore greke ? A u shkaktua kjo vetëm nga frika e një hakmarrjeje të mundshme të shqiptarëve për krimet që ishin kryer ndaj tyre nga regjimi i Metaksait dhe bandat greke ? Të dhënat provojnë se asnjëra prej këtyre arsyeve nuk përbënte shkakun e këtij veprimi kriminal. Synimi ka qenë akoma më i largët dhe njëkohësisht më antishqiptar. Edhe në situatat e vështira dhe të komplikuara, kur Greqisë po i trokiste lufta në derë, autoritetet greke me gjakftohtësi u përpoqën të përfitonin ç'të mundnin. Ata gjykuan se ishte krijuar një moment i përshtatshëm në marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare për spastrimin etnik përfundimtar të Çamërisë. Këtë e provon edhe fakti se pas shpërthimit të luftës, pasi u bë e qartë se kapitullimi i Greqisë përballë ushtrive italiane ishte i afërt, autoritetet lokale greke të Çamërisë përgatitën listat dhe po përpiqeshin të siguronin mjetet e nevojshme të mbartjes për të gjitha gratë dhe fëmijët që kishin mbetur në Çamëri me qëllim që kur të hynin ushtritë e huaja këtu, të mos gjenin këmbë shqiptari.

Pas thyerjes së ushtrive italiane dhe tërheqjes së tyre nga Greqia u intensifikua dhuna dhe terrori i qeverisë së re greke mbi popullsinë shqiptare të Çamërisë. Të burgosurit dhe të internuarit çamë u liruan vetëm pas pushtimit të Greqisë nga ushtritë gjermane në një gjendje të rëndë shëndetësore dhe shpirtërore.

Pas pushtimit të Greqisë nga gjermanët, pritej që çamët e kthyer nga internimi të hakmerreshin ndaj forcave shoviniste greke që kishin qenë shkaktarë të vuajtjeve. Por ndodhi krejt ndryshe. Ata u ngritën mbi pasionet shoviniste dhe zgjodhën rrugën e bashkëpunimit dhe të bashkëjetesës për të përballuar bashkërisht gjendjen e rëndë që u krijua nga pushtuesit e rinj gjermanë. Për këtë qëllim u organizuan dy mbledhje të gjera në Koskë dhe në Spatar. Njerëz me ndikim në krahinë si Musa Demi, Shuaip Llajo, Isuf Izeti, Xhaferr Çafuli, Jasin Sadiku dhe shumë të tjerë punuan me përkushtim për të krijuar atmosferën e mirëkuptimit midis dy komuniteteve, grek dhe shqiptar. Madje fshatarët e Varfanjit, Salicës etj., dërguan përfaqësuesit e tyre në fshtatrat e krishtera ku burrat ishin larguar nga frika e hakmarrjes, duke i siguruar që të ktheheshin se asgjë e keqe nuk do t'i gjente. 

Në zonën e Gumenicës dhe të Filatit ishte bërë rregull që asnjë grup i rezistencës greke nuk dilte në zonat e lira pa qenë i shoqëruar nga një shqiptar çam. Pikërisht për këtë veprimtari e sakrificë, jo pak çamë dolën para gjykatave të pushtuesit dhe u burgosën. Duke pasur parasysh këtë realitet të mirëkuptimit dhe të bashkëpunimit midis dy komuniteteve (greke dhe çame shqiptare) studiuesi Niko Zhangu shkruante: "Sikur shqiptarët çamë të ishin kriminelë, do të zhdukeshin të gjithë fshatrat e krishterë të Thesprotisë rreth fshatrave shqiptaro-çame".

Për qarqet shoviniste greke nuk ishte i pranueshëm mirëkuptimi dhe bashkëveprimi midis komuniteteve shqiptare dhe greke. Për të nxitur përçarjen e tyre ata nxitën vrasjen e çamëve me influencë si Tfik Qemali, Jahja Kasemi, Jasin Sadiku etj. Me vrasjen e shqiptarëve të tjerë nga çeta e Koçnikollës, punët morën një drejtim të rrezikshëm. Të revoltuar nga këto akte, një grup çamësh u drejtuan për të djegur Rahulin, por u doli përpara popullsia e Karbunarit, një fshat i madh i përbërë prej shqiptarësh dhe i ndaloi. Edhe pse Rahuli shpëtoi nga një katastrofë e sigurtë, "më pas bandat e Zervës therën edhe gratë dhe fëmijët e atyre që shpëtuan Rahulin", domethënë banorët e Karbunarit. Në këto rrethana, disa krerë të Çamërisë u përpoqën të formonin një batalion për mbrojtjen e saj. U formua një batalion i cili kishte vetëm gjysmën e efektivit të një batalioni të zakonshëm, afro 300 veta. Për arsye se gjermanët nuk donin të prishin marrëdhëniet me qeverinë kuislinge të Ralisit, ky batalion veproi brenda kufijve politikë të shtetit shqiptar. Populli u armatos, por nuk pranoi të bashkëpunonte me gjermanët, nuk u fut në këtë batalion dhe nuk i përdori armët kundër popullsisë greke, por përkundrazi u rezistoi në mënyrë demonstrative përpjekjeve të gjermanëve për ta hedhur kundër elementit grek. Qëllimi i armatosjes së popullsisë çame ishte thjesht një masë vetëmbrojtëse, pasi ata kishin vuajtur shumë nga shovinizmi grek. Por ajo që i shqetësoi më shumë atëherë forcat shoviniste greke ishte ngritja e këshillave shqiptare në të gjithë Çamërinë. Në mars të vitit 1943 u formua çeta e parë mikste, e cila bashkëpunonte me EAM-in. Tashmë, edhe biografët e Zervës, si Mihal Miridhaqi nuk e mohojnë kontributin dhe pjesëmarrjen e çamëve myslimanë në radhët e rezistencës antifashiste greke, në formacionet e ELLAS-it dhe EAM-it. Historiani i lartpërmendur thekson se çamët nxorrën mbi 1000 luftëtarë. Popullsia çame filloi të organizohej në luftën kundër fashizmit në dimrin e viteve 1942-1943, madje që në verën e vitit 1942 u krijua në Filat grupi ilegal i rezistencës antifashiste i përbërë nga Njazi e Kasem Demi, Mustafa Sulo (Kalbaqi), Dervish Dojaka, Muharrem Demi, Braho Karasani, Sami Alushi, Tahir Demi, Vehip Huso e shumë të tjerë. Ata punuan në rrëzë të kufirit të Shkallës së Zorjanit e më thellë për organizimin e rezistencës, për krijimin e bazave të luftës, për popullarizimin e ideve të Kartës së Atlantikut, e cila u garantonte popujve e pakicave etnike liri, barazi dhe të drejtën e vetëvendosjes pas fitores mbi fashizmin. Në shkut të vitit 1943 u krijua çeta "Çamëria" dhe pak më vonë batalioni "Çamëria", i cili zhvilloi në shtator 1943 betejën e famshme të Konsipolit kundër gjermanëve, që zgjati 55 ditë. Ajo betejë u shqua për pjesëmarrjen e gjerë të popullsisë së Çamërisë, të Delvinës dhe të minoritetit pa dallim kombësie e shtresash shoqërore. Në mars të këtij viti u krijua formacioni i parë mikst shqiptaro-grek. Ai luftoi me trimëri kundër gjermanëve dhe zervistëve në Mallun, në Revani, në Theojefira, në Pleshavicë, në malin Kacidhjar e gjetkë. Në pranverë të vitit 1944 në Qeramicë u formua Batalioni IV "Ali Demi" me më shumë se 500 djem çamë. Ky batalion hyri në përbërje të Regjimentit XV të Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare Greke (EAM). Gjatë luftimeve të tij në rrugën Janinë-Gumenicë, Koskë, Smartë e Lopës si dhe në Mallun ranë trimërisht dëshmorët Muharrem Myrtezai, Ibrahim Halluni, Husa Vejseli etj. Gjithashtu, shumë çamë morën pjesë në Brigadën VI, VII, IX dhe XI të ushtrisë greke. Edhe misioni britanik që kreu hetime në Çamëri nuk e mohonte pjesëmarrjen e çamëve në radhët e EAM-it. 

Edhe gjermanët u përpoqën ta hedhin minoritetin shqiptar në luftë kundër EAM-it dhe Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar Shqiptar. Këto përpjekje regresive shoqëroheshin me një propagandë me ngjyra të theksuara nacionaliste.

Në kuadrin e bashkëpunimit të popullit shqiptar dhe atij grek, u bënë përpjekje për të vendosur ura lidhjeje në linjën e atyre forcave që udhëhiqeshin nga Partitë Komuniste. Në bisedimet midis përfaqësuesve të të dy palëve ishte vendosur që në tetor të vitit 1943, të harmonizohej puna në minoritet. Për këtë qëllim ishte pranuar që të vinin në minoritetin grek në Shqipëri anëtarë të Partisë Komuniste Greke "që të bëjnë punë në minoritete duke enë në lidhje gjithmonë me ne". Po kështu do të procedohej edhe në Çamëri.

Minoriteti grek në Shqipëri u synua me lakmi nga reaksioni zervist grek për të depërtuar në të, me qëllime të hapura antishqiptare. Të dërguarit e EAM-it në minoritet, si Aleks Janari, me propagandën e tyre shfrytëzuan marrëveshjen që përmendëm më sipër, për të ngjallur ndjenjat nacionaliste të minoritetit, "për t'i bërë masat e minoritetit t'i drejtojnë sytë nga Greqia". Në një miting që ishte bërë në Akrovjan ishte deklaruar hapur se "ne pranojmë të jemi një Greqi qoftë komunikste, qoftë djalliste, por vetëm Greqi të jemi". Sipas të njëjtit burim del se grumbullimet dhe veprimtaria e reaksionit grek financohej me të holla. Nga Dhrovjani dhe Leshnic ishin dërguar për tek Zerva 23 veta "pasi ky paguante 1 stërlinë për tre anëtarë të familjes" (minoritare). Ndjenjat nacionaliste po merrnin forcë në minoritetin shqiptar në Greqi, domethënë në Çamërinë e përtejme, duke ndikuar në çoroditjen e popullsisë çame ndaj situatës në luftës dhe të mbështetjes së saj. Megjithatë, Kryesia e Këshillit Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar të Shqipërisë, duke pasur bindje në vijën e bashkëpunimit midis dy popujve, dërgoi një delegacion në Konferencën Panepirotike të EAM-it sipas ftesës së bërë nga Komiteti Panepirotik Nacionalçlirimtar i Greqisë më 14 qershor 1944. Duhet shënuar se ky bashkëpunim inspirohej nga qëllime fisnike të bashkëjetsës midis fqinjëve me devizën: luftë e ashpër dhe e paprerë armikut nazist dhhe gjithë reaksionit në shërbim të tij.

Peshë jo të vogël në trajtimin e çështjes çame dhe të pozitës së Çamërisë në vitet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore do të luante dhe qëndrimi i nacionalistëve çamë, i cili aspironte hapur me qëndrimin e vet bashkimin e Çamërisë me Shqipërinë.

Këtë lëvizje e drejtonte një Këshill krahinor me organizmat e tij në nënprefekturat dhe fshatrat. Pjesëtarë të këshillit krahinor të Çamërisë ishin njerëz me influencë si vëllezërit Dino, Adem Muha, Hamza Rexhepi, Hizder Ahmeti, Mahmut Mala, Ramadan Sulo, Bido Taho, Haxhi Shehu etj. Këshilli krahinor kryente në një farë mënyre detyra të qeverisjes siç ishin mbajtja e rrefullit dhe qetësisë, zgjidhja e mosmarrëveshjeve, interesohej për hapje shkollash shqipe etj.

Një veprimtari e tillë ishte e papranueshme për qeveritarët e Athinës. Ndaj Qeveria greke e Ralisit shtroi kërkesën këmbëngulëse pranë të Dërguarit të Posaçëm gjerman për Evropën Juglindore Nojbaherit "për rivendosjen e prefektit të administratës greke në Thesproti", "të cilët do të kryenin funksionet e tyre zyrtare në Çamëri, duke u mbështetur në Vermahtin gjerman". Mirëpo autoritetet gjermane mbanin një qëndrim të dyfishtë. Sipas këtij qëndrimi, gjermanët nuk njihnin zyrtarisht veprimtarinë e Këshillit Krahinor çam, çka presupozonte njohjen e administratës shqiptare. Nga ana tjetër, nuk i jepte përgjigje të prerë as qeverisë së Ralisit. Megjithaë, në heshtje, autoritetet gjermane e pranonin punën e Këshillit, i cili siguronte mbajtjen e qetësisë në krahinë, gjë që u interesonte edhe gjermanëve. Nacionalistët shqiptarë çamë nuk përkrahnin përpjekjet e oficerit anglez të ndërlidhjes pr një marrëveshje bashkëpunimi me grupin nacionalist të Zervës. Është e qartë se këto përpjekje nuk dhanë ndonjë rezultat, sepse qëllimet e këtyre grupimeve nacionaliste ishin diametralisht të kundërta. 

Nacionalistët shqiptarë synonin bashkimin e Çamërisë me Shqipërinë, ndërsa përkrahësit e Zervës e kundërshtonin me çdo mënyrë një gjë të tillë. Madje zervistët prisnin rastin e volitshëm për një sulm vendimtar mbi Çamërinë, për të ushtruar mbi të shfarosjen kombëtare.

Për të realizuar synimet e tyre, nacionalistët çamë bënë përpjekje për t'u lidhur me Shtabin Aleat të Mesdheut, për të mënjanuar rrezikun zervist për fatin e Çamërisë. Një qëndrim të tillë e kishin konstatuar dhe autoritetet gjermane. "Sipas raporteve që i kanë ardhur të dërguarit të posaçëm të Rajhut, Nojbaherit, vërenin gjermanët-grupi nacionalist shqiptar po punon për t'ia aneksuar Çamërinë Shqiëprisë". Në përgjigje të këtij telegrami pohohet me gojën plot se "Ky grup (nacionalistët) është gati të lidhet me këdo, mjaft të bashkojë Çamërinë me Shqipërinë". 

Rreziku i një raprezaljeje nga bandat shoviniste të Zervës i bën më të vetëdijshëm nacionalistët çamë qqë të ngulnin këmbë në pikëpamjen e tyre se rruga e bashkimit të tyre ishte rruga e bashkimit të forcave politike shqiptare.

Edhe pse Marrëveshja e Mukjes (gusht 1943) ishte denoncuar nga PKSH në mënyrë të njëanshme, nacionalistët çamë i referoheshin asaj si e vetmja rrugë për të zgjidhur çështjen kombëtare shqiptare. Për këtë ata bënë disa herë thirrje për të shmangur luftën vëllavrasëse dhe për bashkimin e të gjitha forcave për mbrojtjen e çështjes kombëtare, në këtë kuadër dhe atë të Çamërisë. Në një letër që Nuri Dino i dërgonte më 21 shkurt 1944 Shefqet Peçit, konstatonte se në Greqi po bëheshin përpjekje pë bashkimin e dy forcave kryesore politike të EAM-it dhe EDES-it me synimin që "grekët të shkatërrojnë Shqipërinë edhe nën maskën komuniste...". Dhe më tej ai i kujton Sh. Peçit se "mjaft gjak shqiptari vaditi tokën tonë, mjaft larg u dëgjua afshi i popullit tonë për liri dhe kjo mjafton për të nesërmen, por e nesërmja duhet të na gjejë të bashkuar më shumë se kurrë". Thelbin e kësaj letre e përbënte kërkesa këmbëngulëse për bashkim "për hir të gjakut që na bashkon dhe të zakonit që s'mund të na ndajë". Ai kërkonte mendimin për bazat e bashkimit, por me "kusht që të mos preken parimet tona dhe karakteri kombëtar".

Përballë bashkimit të armiqve të kombit shqiptar, një qëndrim i tillë për bashkimin e forcave politike shqiptare ishte më se i justifikuar. Por një gjë e tillë nuk ndodhi, sepse denoncimin e Mukjes e kishte sanksionuar edhe Konferenca Nacionalçlirimtare e Labinotit (shtator 1943).

Në anën tjetër, popullsia çame gjendej përballë veprimtarisë së ethshme antishqiptare të EDES-it të Zervës, i cili e kërcënonte atë me raprezalje dhe shfarosje. Zerva u përpoq ta përdorte popullsinë çame si forcë kundër ELLAS-it. Kjo manovër djallëzore synonte së pari ta fuste popullsinë shqiptare në kurthin e luftës midis forcave politike në Greqi, së majtës ekstreme dhe së djathtës ekstreme, me synimin që cilido të ishte rezultati i konfrontimit politik në Greqi, të krijohej preteksti dhe konjuktura e përshtatshme politike për shfarosjen dhe dëbimin e saj.

Së dyti, të shtonte forcat për të goditur EAM-in kundërshtar, pra ta përdorte popullin shqiptar si mish për top. Në bisedimet e zhvilluara në fshatin mininë në 3-6 korrik 1944, të dërguarit e Zervës i parashtruan popullsisë çame këto kushte:1-Çarmatimin e plotë 2-Mobilizimin e përgjithshëm të popullsisë çame në radhët e EDES-it si dhe të pranonin pushtetin e EDES-it në Çamëri. Populli çam u gjend në pozita të vështira. Ai nuk pranoi të futet në luftën midis forcave rivale në Greqi dhe si ndëshkim Zerva filloi ndaj kësaj popullsie sulmin e përgjithshëm të 8 korrikut 1944 që ka patur ato konseguenca që dihen. Ky fakt pohohet dhe në letrën e Këshillit Antifashist të Çamërisë dërguar: Qeverisë greke të Bashkimit Kombëtar, Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Mesdheut, Qeverive të Fuqive të Mëdha, Komitetit Qendror të EAM-it, Guvernatorit të Epirit, Komitetit Panepirot të EAM-it.

Në arkivat e Shqipërisë ruhen shumë dëshmi të emigrantëve çamë lidhur me krimet e forcave zerviste.



Pozita e Çamërisë dhe e çamëve gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore

Por përpara masakrës së korrikut, forcat e EDES-it kishin kryer një valë tjetër masakrash në qershor. Gjithashtu, pas verës pasoi një fushatë tjetër në tetor të vitit 1944 e cila bëri të plotë spastrimin etnik të Çamërisë.

Rezultatet e këtij spastrimi kanë qenë me të vërtetë tragjike. Nga një popullsi prej 35000 vetësh që ishte para luftës mbetën vetëm disa dhjetëra familje. Vetëm në tragjedinë e Filatit dhe të Paramithisë që u zhvillua në qershor dhe tetor të vitit 1944, rezultati ishte: 2000 të vrarë, gra, fëmijë, pleq dhe burra të paarmatosur, të masakruar në mënyrën më çnjerëzore nga bandat zerviste. Në fshatrat e Paramithisë, Gardhitës, Dhrahumit, Karbunarit, Veliat, Filatit, Galbaqit dhe Spatarit u grabitën 4949000 okë drithë, 2217500 okë tërshërë dhe elb, 361500 okë djathtë, 457700 okë vaj ulliri, 12850 okë gjalpë, 27020 krerë bagëti të imta, 18500 okë duhan, 26800 okë oriz, 37000 okë bajame, 2500-3000 shtëpi të djegura dhe dëme të tjera të pronës që arrinin në 84700 frs.

Një pjesë e mirë e historiografisë greke të pasluftës di dhe diplomacia greke gjatë periudhës së luftës së ftohtë, por edhe sot, kanë mbrojtur tezën absurde se populli çam (an blok) ishte bashkëpunëtor i nazistëve dhe fashistëve dhe u largua me ta për në Shqipëri në fund të luftës. Por si qëndron e vërteta ? Është rasti të (konfirmohet) pohohet se në luftën antifashiste popullsia shqiptare e Çamërisë inkuadroi në formacionet luftarake shqiptare dhe greke mbi 1000 luftëtarë, pa llogaritur qindra të tjerë që punonin në terren. Vetëm në radhët e ELAS-it dhanë jetën 68 partizanë çamë.

Është tashmë e provuar se masakrat dhe dëbimin e dhunshëm të popullsisë shqiptare të Çamërisë i kreu Zerva, i cili ishte dhe bashkëpunëtor i gjermanëve. Pikërisht këtu mendojmë se duhen rikujtuar disa dokumenta që provojnë bashkëpunimin e tij me gjermanët dhe kështu do të mbetet absurd pretendimi grek se një aleat i gjermanëve ka dëbuar nga trojet etnike një popullsi të tërë pse ishte në bashkëpunim me aleatët e tij. 

Bashkëpunimi i Zervës me gjermanët është i provuar nga dokumentat gjermane si dhe nga shtypi grek i kohës dhe i pasluftës, i cili ka dhënë dhjetëra dëshmi në këtë drejtim. Nga arkivat sekrete të Vermahtit gjerman për greqinë, zbulohet një marrëveshje bashkëpunimi midis Zervës dhe pushtuesve gjermanë që të godiste grekët e tjerë. Autori që ka publikuar këtë marrëveshje shprehet se "ekzistonte në thellësi një miqësi me ujkun". Në dokumentin gjerman thuhet: "Gjatë natës së 1-2 shkurtit 1944, Zerva i parashtroi Komandës së Korparmatës XXII malore, me anën e një oficeri të plotfuqishëm propzimin për bashkëpunim mbi bazat që vijojnë: armëpushim, bashkëpunim në luftën kundër ELAS-it ne azhornim të vazhdueshëm mbi qëllimet e tij, mbi vetë pozitën e tij si dhe mbi forcat armike". Propozimi i Zervës iu parashtrua dhe të Plotfuqishmëve të Posaçëm të Rajhut për Evropën Juglindore, ministrit Nojbaher. Përgjigja ishte: të vazhdojmë traktativat deri sa të merret vendimi përfundimtar. Më 9 shkurt 1944 u arrit aprovimi për marrëveshje lokalisht të përkufizuar... Kjo situatë vazhdoi deri në fillim të korrikut 1944. Forcat e Zervës në mars 1944 rreth 10000 luftëtarë.

Sipas marrëveshjes me autoritetet gjermane duhej të mbetej e lirë nga ushtria e Zervës një rrip bregdetar prej 10 km. Mirëpo më 3 korrik 1944, trupat e Zervës e pushtuan zonën bregdetare pranë Pargës. Po ashtu, gjatë natës 6-7 korrik filluan në befasi veprimet luftarake të trupave të Zervës kundër reparteve gjermane në perëndim të Artës dhe në rrugët Janinë-Artë dhe Janinë-Gumenicë. Siç shpjegohet në dokument "ndryshimi i qëndrimit të Zervës nga marrëveshja e arritur me gjermanët ndodhi si rezultat i ndërhyrjes së oficerëve të ndërlidhjes aleate, të cilët morën përsipër vetë udhëheqjen e ushtrisë së Zervës. Madje thuhet se edhe urdhrin për sulm kundër gjermanëve e dhanë oficerët ndërlidhës të aleatëve. Nisur nga ngjarje të tilla as edhe gjermanët nuk ishin të qetë për marrëveshjen që nënshkruan. Lajmet e shërbimeve sekrete gjermane konstatonin që në rast zbarkimi të aleatëve, EDES-i do të luftojë kundër gjermanëve, duke iu referuar udhëheqësit të EDES-it papajoanu. Në gusht 1944 forcat zerviste arrinin rreth 21000 vetë.

Në vitin 1947, pavarësisht nga dëshira e amerikanëve, që qeveria greke të mbështetej mbi një koalicion sa më të gjerë, Departamenti i Shtetit shfaqi hapur pakënaqësinë e tij ndaj kandidaturës së Zervës si ministër i Punëve Publike, duke e akuzuar atë hapur si bashkëpunëtor të gjermanëve. Ky qëndrim parimor i Departamentit të Shtetit ishte aq i vendosur saqë ai shkonte deri atje sa të kërcënonte udhëheqësit grekë se, në rast të kundërt, do të tërhiqte misionin ushtarak. Ambasadori amerikan në Athinë Macveagh i deklaroi hapur N. Zervos se si shtypi, ashtu edhe publiku në SHBA në shumicë ka opinionin se ai ka tendenca diktatoriale dhe fashiste që janë në kundërshtim me idealet e demokracisë sonë". Kështu, atij iu bë e qartë se nuk meritonte besimin si anëtar i ndonjë qeverie që propozohej të bashkëpunonte ngushtë me SHBA. Po kështu, një personalitet tjetër me peshë, Guvernatori Grisuold, duke refuzuar ta priste Zervën, i deklaronte sekretarit të tij të njëjtën gjë, se ekzistonte një opinion i fortë publik, i cili ishte kundër Zervës në SHBA dhe në vendet e tjera si Franca dhe Anglia, të cilat ishin mike të Greqisë dhe se ai e ndjente se për këto arsye në qoftë se Zerva do të bëhej ministër i Rendit Publik, kjo do të ishte një fatkeqësi e madhe për Greqinë dhe mund të përmbysë punën që po bën Misioni Amerikan për të". Bashkëpunimi i Zervës me gjermanët, ishte dëshmuar edhe në Senatin Amerikan nga oficeri i ushtrisë amerikane me origjinë greke Kouvras më 31 mars 1947, duke e cilësuar atë si një kolaboracionist të tipit të Mihailloviçit të Jugosllavisë. Kouvaras i paraqiti Senatit një dokument shumë kompromentues, i cili provonte marrëveshjen që ekzistonte midis forcave të armatosura gjermane në Epir dhe EDES-it të Zervës. Ky dokument ishte një memorandum i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Korpusit të 22 të Ushtrisë Gjermane.

Tezën greke e hedhin poshtë edhe dokumentat diplomatike angleze të kohës, të cilat nuk mund të dyshohen për ndonjë tendencë antigreke, por përkundrazi për tolerancë ndaj aleatëve të tyre dhe në radhë të parë ndaj forcave të së djathtës, të cilat ishin pikëmbështetja e tyre. Kështu, sipas dëshmive të njërit nga zyrtarët e lartë të misionit anglez në Shqipëri, majorit Palmer, i cili kreu një udhëtim eksplorues në Greqinë e Veriut pohohet se "Forca 399" kishte përcaktuar deri në 2000 veta që bashkëpunuan "me gjithë zemër me gjermanët", por ai nuk mohonte faktin që pati edhe rreth 700 veta që luftuan në radhët e ELLAS-it kundër gjermanëve. Tërheq vëmendjen një fakt se shifra që jep Palmeri, përkon me numrin e të dënuarve nga gjyqi famëkeq i Janinës, i ashtuquajtur "Gjyqi i kolaboracionistëve", i zhvilluar në vitin 1945-1946, i cili dënoi në mungesë 1930 shqiptarë të Çamërisë. Palmeri, i cili është mbështetur siç e thotë dhe vetë në të dhënat e palës greke e konkretisht të majorit Sarandis, i cili-thotë Palmeri- "pranoi përgjithësisht veprimet e kryera prej grekëve kunër minoritetit shqiptar" hedh paksa dritë edhe mbi një çështje tjetër mjaft të rëndësishme, e cila ka të bëjë me faktin se ç'vend patën gjermanët në genocidin që kryen forcat ultrashoviniste dhe fashiste greke kundër popullsisë shqiptare, të cilin Palmeri, pa u shqetësuar për tragjedinë e dhimbshme të kësaj popullsie, me gjakftohtësi e quan thjesht një "situatë grindjesh". Ai pohon sidoqoftë, një të vërtetë se ky akt "padyshim ishte i inkurajuar nga gjermanët". Genocidin zervist për spastrimin etnik në Çamëri e konfirmonte edhe koloneli Monague @oodhouse, ish kryetar i Misionit Anglez në Greqi, i cili thotë se "Zerva i ndoqi çamët nga shtëpitë e tyre në 1944... Dëbimi u krye me gjakderdhje të madhe. Qëllimi ishte dëbimi i popullsisë s padëshirueshme shqiptare nga vendi i vet". Madje këtë genocid ndaj shqiptarëve të Çamërisë e ka pohuar vetë N. Zerva. Në letrën dërguar më 4 gusht 1953, Jani Dani Popovitit e porosiste: "Të marrë përsipër detyrën e sqarimit të bashkëatdhetarëve (grekëve) se kush e pastroi Çamërinë nga shqiptarët". Këtë fakt e dëshmojnë edhe dokumentat e Komitetit Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar të refugjatëve çamë në Shqipëri. Në një memorandum të këtij Komiteti dërguar Ministrave të Jashtëm në Moskë i cili u publikua në gazetën "Bashkimi" dhe pastaj edhe në "Pravda", pohohej se "Para shpartallimit të gjermanëve, monarkistët grekë dhe faashistët, bashkë me Gestapon, sulmuan popullsinë dhe shkaktuan emigrimin e minoritetit shqiptar në territorin e Shqipërisë. Ajtet e autoriteteve greke ishin në kontradiktë të qartë me Kartën e Atlantikut dhe me vendimet e Jaltës dhe të Potsdamit". Pozitën e gjermanëve lidhur me genocidin e bandave zerviste kundër popullsisë çame e kompromenton më tej një dokument tjetër që vjen nga një ditar i njërit prej nacionalistëve çamë, Rexhep Dino, i cili shpjegon dhe një enigmë tjetër, se si hyri Zerva në Çamëri, kur populli çam ishte i armatosur. Ky dokument provon se Zerva nuk guxonte të hynte në Çamëri, sepse i trembej konfrontimit me popullsinë çame, e cila ishte e vendosur të vetëmbrohej. Prandaj, ai ndërhyri pranë autoriteteve gjermane të pushtimit që ata të bënin çarmatimin e saj dhe ia arriti këtij qëllimi. Çarmatimi i popullsisë u krye nga gjermanët me një urdhër direkt të Hitlerit. Autori i lartpërmendur pohon se gjermanët në këtë rast nuk përfillën as lutjet e nacionalistëve shqiptarë çamë, që kishin besim tek ata për të realizuar aspiratat e tyre, për bashkimin kombëtar. Më pas Zerva hyri në Çamëri dhe kreu krimet monstruoze që tashmë dihen.

Nga hetimet e tij Palmeri përpiqet të hedhë sadopak dritë mbi motivet e kësaj masakre dhe ai jep një shpjegim ineresant që i afrohet të vërtetës ose më saktë është një pjesë e saj. Ai i raportonte eprorëve të tij se "Rrethi ku banonte ky minoritet ishte i pasur, konseguenca ka qenë gjithnjë një ndjenjë zilie dhe urrejtjeje nga ana e grekëve për atë rreth ndaj çamëve". Në të njëjtën kohë Palmeri vë në dukje se pretendimi absdurd për aneksimin e Shqipërisë së Jugut nga Greqia, të cilën shteti grek e kishte kultivuar në maksimum për disa dekada, kishte prodhuar "një urrejtje shumë të fortë, e cila drejtohej jo vetëm kundër çamëve, por kundër gjithë shqiptarëve në përgjithësi".

Në këtë mënyrë, palmeri vë në dyshim pretendimin se spastrimi etnik i Çamërisë u krye për shkak të bashkëpunimit të kësaj popullsie me gjermanët, por si pjesë e strategjisë shoviniste të Greqisë kundër shqiptarëve.

Megjithatë, Palmeri e pranonte dhe mundësinë hipotetike të bashkëpunimit të një pjese të minoritetit shqiptar me italianët dhe si shkaqe të këtij bashkëpunimi të mundshëm ai jepte "dëshirën për ta bashkuar Çamërinë me Shqipërinë ose për të shfrytëzuar mundësitë që paraqiste realiteti i krijuar për të qëruar hesapet e vjetra me grekëtt. Ai pohonte se nuk mund të arrihej në ndonjë konkluzion se kush nga të dy palët ishte përgjegjës për fillimin e armiqësive. Në të vërtetë, armiqësitë dhe konflikti nacional në Çamëri, siç kemi theksuar më lart, kishin filluar këtu me aneksimin e kësaj treve shqiptare nga greqia gjatë Luftërave Ballkanike. Shkaku themelor ka qenë politika sistematike antishqiptare dhe shkombëtarizuese e qeverisë greke dhe organizmave të ndryshme të saj. Kjo situatë e tendosur, sigurisht që ka shkaktuar edhe konflikte të veçanta midis të dy palëve, por dhuna dhe krimi grek dallohen cilësisht pasi ata ishin të ushtruara, të organizuara, të drejtuara ose të xnitura nga shteti grek. Prandaj bashkëpunimin e elementëve të veçantë shqiptarë me gjermanët dhe italianët, i cili e kishte burimin në shtypjen e rëndë nacionale nga shteti grek, qeveria dhe propaganda greke, pas luftës, madje dhe sot, u përpoqën të fryjnë dhe ta paraqisin si një bashkëpunim total ndaj popullsisë çame me gjermanët. Qëllimi ka qenë i qartë, që t'i vihej një bazë justifikuese spastrimit etnik të Çamërisë.

Por armiqësitë dhe përplasjet sipas të dhënave të mbledhura nga Misioni Britanik, rezultonin edhe në një linjë tjetër, në kuadrin e ballafaqimeve midis EDES-it dhe ELAS-it. Por as këto ngjarje nuk përbëjnë argumente për të përligjur spastrimin etnik të Çamërisë.

Përpara se palmeri të kryente hetimet e tij në Çamëri, zbulimet britanike në dhjetor të vitit 1944 dhe në janar të vitit 1945, kishin informuar Foreign Ofisin se masakrat dhe shpërngulja e popullsisë çame ishin kryer nga Zerva. Pohohej se pas pushtimit italian një grup nacionalistësh shqiptarë "kishte ndihmuar në vitin 1940 Ushtrinë Italiane në fushatën e saj kundër Greqisë dhe në vitin 1944 ata i kishin dhënë ndihmë afektive forcave gjermane të pushtimit. Pas largimit përfundimtar të gjermanëve nga Çamëria trupat e Zervës u shpërndanë në shtëpitë e shqiptarëve. Në një lokalitet 40 ushtarë të Zervës u zhdukën dhe pastaj u gjendën të vdekur. Ky incident që ndodhi rreth qershorit të vitit 1944 shkaktoi raprezaljet e forcave të Zervës, të cilat çuan në dëbimin e të gjithë shqiptarëve nga Greqia". 

Pas raportit të Palmerit, një tjetër informacion iu dërgua Foreign Ofisit nga autoritetet ushtarake britanike në Greqi. Në të jepej vlerësimi i përgjithshëm se veprimet kundër çamëve ishin të kuptueshme, sado që ishin të qortueshme. Duke iu referuar Librit të Bardhë grek ky raport i paraqiste çamët si "një popullsi gjaknxehtë dhe violente ashtu si shumë komunitete të tjera malore ballkanike". Ndër të tjera në këtë raport thuhej: "Dy herë minoriteti shqiptar ka qenë përfshirë në shkatërrimet e zonës ku ata jetojnë. Dhe bregdeti shqiptar që shtrihet përballë Korfuzit ishte një nxitje er përhershme për nacionalistët e zjarrtë grekë. Gjatë lëvizjes së rezistencës çamët i kishin shqetësuar grekët sërish duke vepruar në banda midis bregdetit dhe forcave të gjeneralit Zerva. Ata ia prenë lidhjet atij (Zervës) ose të paktën penguan lidhjet e tij me kolegët e vet në Korfuz. Çamët përfaqësonin për Aksin një element nacionalist antigrek. Nuk duhet harruar se Zerva kur u godit dhjetorin e kaluar nga ELAS-i, u ankua se ai ishte goditur gjithashtu nga shqiptarët. Këta më shumë mundësi ka që të ishin çamët se sa ndonjë forcë nga Shqipëria. Në këto rrethana, veprimet kundër çamëve nga ana e grekërve kanë qenë të kuptueshme, megjithëse të qortueshme".

Çështja e Çamërisë, bashkë me atë të Kosovës u pozuan në opinionin publik nga Diaspora Shqiptare në kushtet e vetëizolimit të Shqipërisë, kur shteti shqiptar thuajse i kishte lidhur duart vetvetes për të mbrojtur interesat kombëtare shqiptare, duke vënë në plan të parë interesat e ngushta të mbrojtjes së pushtetit dhe parimet e bashkëpunimit në linjën e ashtuquajtur internacionaliste. Reagimet më të vendosura u bënë nga Shoqata "Çamëria" në SHBA, e cila zhvilloi shumë aktivitete në mbrojtje të çështjes çame. Në një letër dërguar Sekretarit të Shtetit të SHBA Cordell Hull, pasi theksonte kontributin që dha Shqipëria në luftën kundër fashizmit, shoqata kërkonte që parimet e Kartës së Atlantikut të zbatohen me konseguencë edhe në çështjen shqiptare. Në mënyrë të posaçme, shoqata i rferohej neneve 2 dhe 3 të kësaj karte dhe kërkonte që populli shqiptar, që kishte mbetur në shtetet fqinje të përcaktonte formën e qeverimit nën të cilën do të jetojë, të ushtrojë të drejtat sovrane dhe të restaurohej vetëqeverimi; të drejta këto që u ishin rrëmbyer me forcë. Në ktë mënyrë, ata jo vetëm kërkonin kthimin e popullsisë çame në trojet e veta, por që edhe Çamëria së bashku me Kosovën të shpreheshin lirisht për të ardhmen e tyre.

Forca kryesore që u vu në krye të përpjekjeve për të mbrojtur çështjen çame ishte Këshilli Antifashist i Çamërisë që zhvillonte aktivitetin e tij në Shqipëri. Ai drejtoi masat e popullsisë çame, përpjekjet e saj për t'u kthyer në atdhe. Kjo organizatë zhvilloi një aktivitet të gjerë si në aspektin diplomatik, ashtu edhe në organizimin e refugjatëve çamë, në organizimin e propagandës dhe në mbajtjen gjallë të shpresave për t'u rikthyer në atdhe. Këshilli Antifashist i refugjatëve çamë u dërgoi disa memorandume dhe protesta Fuqive të Mëdha, Qeverisë Greke, Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Mesdheut, Komitetit Qendror të EAM-it, Guvernatorit të Epirit dhe Komitetit panepirot të EAM-it. Më e hershmja është jë protestë dërguar Fuqive të Mëdha më 17 tetor 1944 në të clën kërkohej që të largoheshin forcat e EDES-it nga Çamëria për të siguruar nderin, jetën dhe pronën e popullsisë si dhe sigurimin e të gjitha të drejtave të barabarta të bazuara në Kartën e Atlantikut dhe pjesëmarrjen e popullsisë çame në luftën e popullit grek kundër pushtuesit të huaj si dhe lirimin sa më shpejt që tëishte e mundur të 300 grave dhe fëmijëve të cilët mbaheshin në kampet e përqëndrimit në Filat dhe në Paramithi.

Këtë protestë e pasoi një tjetër votim proteste dërguar këtyre subjekteve nga Filati i Çamërisë më 30 tetor 1944. Në të paraqitet në përmasa reale tragjedia çame, hidhet dritë mbi shkaqet e saj. Ky dokument shquhet për një sens konseguent realizmi dhe nuk manifestohet në të asnjë shfaqje shovinizmi ose nacionalizmi ekstrem. Përkundrazi, dokumenti shquhet për frymën internationaliste, në të manifestohen qartë prirjet e toleranca dhe bashkëjetesa paqësore me popullin grek pa pasnjë paragjykim. Në kërkesat e kësaj proteste figurojnë kthimi i shpejtë i popullatës çame në vatrat e veta dhe sigurimi i jetesës së qetë të saj atje; fillimin e hetimeve nga Qeveria Greke në Çamëri për të zbuluar dhe ndëshkuar shkaktarët e krimeve, largimin sa më parë të forcave të EDES-it nga Çamëria si kusht për të shpëtuar nderin dhe pasurinë e popullsisë çame dhe barazimin real të të drejtave njerëzore kombëtare me popullsinë greke në bazë të parimeve të Kartës së Atlantikut dhe të pjesëmarrjes së popullsisë çame në luftën e popullit grek kundër pushtuesve të huaj.

Më 9 maj 1945 përfaqësuesit e popullsisë çame i dërguan një ankesë edhe konferencës së San Françiskos nëpërmjet Misioneve Aleate në Tiranë. Dukje iu referuar Kartës së Atlantikut dhe luftës që popullsia çame kishte zhvilluar kundër fashizmit, kërkohej ndërmjetësimi për kthimin e popullsisë çame në shtëpitë e veta. Ndërsa lidhur me fajtorët dhe ata që kishin kryer krime, kërkohej që të gjykoheshin nga një gjykatë dypalëshe (shqiptaro-greke).

Pas kësaj proteste, një komision çam shkoi në Athinë për t'i paraqitur Qeverisë së Papandreut kërkesat e refugjatëve çamë. Mirëpo ky nuk pranopi të merrte takim me të. Një funksionar i lartë i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtëme të Greqisë që mori kontakt me komisionin çam i deklaroi atij se "Qeveria nuk iu pret, sepse s'ka ç'tju thotë, pasi në praktikë është Zerva dhe në teori është Qeveria që ju të mos ktheheni në Çamëri". Pas dështimit të përpjekjeve për të biseduar me përfaqësuesit e qeverisë greke, delegacioni çam iu drejtua autoriteteve të Fuqive Aleate dhe Komitetit Qendror të EAM-it dhe Partisë Komuniste Greke. EAM-i dhe Partia Komuniste vetëm sa protestuan pranë misioneve aleate dhe Qeverisë Greke që të merreshin masa kundër bandave kriminale të Zervës dhe që popullsia çame të kthehej në trojet e veta. Ata nuk morën asnjë masë ose nuk u bënë asnjë premtim ose propozim përfaqësuesve të Çamërisë për të zgjidhur çështjen e tyre të drejtë.

Kur forcat zerviste u shpartalluan nga forcat e ELAS-it dhe Çamëria u çlirua, popullsia çame që gjendej afër kufirit u riatdhesua. Por kjo nuk zgjati shumë. Pas kapitullimit të ELAS-it më 13 shkurt 1945, çeta të frymëzuara nga qeveritarët e Athinës me në krye Plastirasin, ndoqën shembullin e Zervës duke masakruar për të dytën herë popullsinë çame. Sipas hetimeve që kreu në këtë kohë Misioni ushtarak Britanik, dilte se udhëheqësit e kësaj masakre kishin qenë leitnant Kristo Kaca, që kishte ardhur nga Korfuzi, major Ilia Kaca, që kishte ardhur nga fshati Palo dhe kolonel Zoto, të cilët ishin vënë në krye të një grupi banditësh nga Korfuzi dhe të disa banorëve grekë vendas, anëtarë të forcave të Plastirasit, gjithsej rreth 100 vetë dhe më 13 mars 1945 kishin shpërthyer një terror në Filat si rezultat i të cilit ishin vrarë 70 vetë. Sasia e emigrantëve që u kthyen në tokat dhe shtëpitë e tye ishte 3000-5000 veta. Ashtu siç pohojnë dhe autoritetet britanike, sulmi i fundit i grekëve nuk u provokua nga shqiptarët, por i ishte rezultat i "vazhdimit të ndjenjave ekstreme antishqiptare të grekëve në këtë rajon". Ky akt i ri kriminal, i kryer disa muaj pas masakrave të verës të vitit 1944, dëshmonte jo për veprime thjesht hakmarrëse, por për një politikë të përcaktuar mirë të Qeverisë Greke, e cila tani e kishte shtrirë plotësisht autoritetin e vet në të gjithë vendin edhe në këtë rajon.

Kongresi i Minoritetit Shqiptar të Greqisë që u mbajt në shtator të vitit 1945 miratoi një rezolutë të cilën ia dërgoi Konferencës së Ministrave të jashtëm të vendeve aleate, në të cilën vihej në dukje se "Në kohën e okupacionist nazist, ndërsa luftëtarët e minoritetit shqiptar në Greqi, të ikuraduar me forcat e rezistencës së popullit grek po luftonin ashpërsisht kundër okupatorit gjerman, forcat reaksionare dhe shoviniste të Zervës të komanduara prej vetë këtij gjenerali gjakpirës, hynë pabesisht nëpër qytetet dhe fshatrat e Çamërisë, duke përsëritur barbarizmat e 1912-ës pas Luftës së Parë Ballkanike, ku u masakruan, u burgosën dhe u torturuan me mijëra qytetarë dhe fshatarë çamër nga të gjitha shtresat shoqërore". Kongresi, duke iu referuar Kartës së Atlantikut, kërkoi jo vetëm kthimin e emigrantëve çamë në trojet e veta, por edhe "sigurimin e të drejtave të barabarta të minoritetit shqiptar në Greqi me pjesën tjetër të popullit grek, ashtu siç e gëzonte minoriteti grek në Shqipëri".

Në fund të nëntorit 1945, përfaqësuesit e emigrantëve çamë i dërguan një letër zëvendëssekretarit të Jashtëm Ballkanik McNeil, i cili po vizonte Athinën dhe kërkuan që ai të ndërhynte pranë Qeverisë Greke për zgjidhjen e çështjes çame, por edhe si më parë, atyre nuk iu dha ndonjë përgjigje. Këtë herë, Komiteti Antifashist Çam garatimin e të drejtave të minoritetit shqiptar si qytetarë të lirë e mbështeste jo vetëm në Kartën e Atlantikut, por edhe në Konferencat e Teheranit, të Jaltës dhe të Potsdamit.

----------


## angeldust

Bravo Cobra, 

Shume informative keto qe po thua, se sa isha ne Shqiperi me c'di une nuk kam degjuar shume informacion per camet, ne librat e historise te shkolles te pakten.

Hajt shendet.

----------


## alxhedi

pershendetje cobra dhe angeldust!

e si mendon ti angeldust se do te shkruanin librat e historis per camet, kur ata u quajten tradhetare dhe te pa bese qe me denimin e gjeneral Teme Sejko, ne te famshmin gjygje te ambasades ruse.

perkundrazi gjate gjithe kohes jemi konsideruar si qytetare te klasit te dyte, dhe kur camet hyne ne shqiperi ne perfundim te luftes jane konsideruar si refugjate dhe tirana zyrtare ka marre nje sasi te konsiderueshme ndihmash nga kombetet e bashkuara, por kurre nuk e ngriti zerin per te kerkuar te drejtat e popullit came.

po pse mos valle per kosoven u shkruajt shume ishin te detyruar te mohonin lidhjen e prizerenit, ndaj kjo apo ato te pakta info qe u perfshin se perndryshe dolem pa histori!!!!

pas reformes agrare ne 1946 u bene edhe reformat, si propaganda e cunguar per historin e popullit shqiptar dhe trevave te aneksuara nga fqinjet tane dashamires.

u uroj gjithe te mirat kudo qe jeni.
respekt alxhedi.

----------


## rhust

Historia Came e pershkruar me lart eshte e dhimbshme, 

dhe shume prej nesh ne shqiperi nuk e dine te verteten, 
nuk e di nga buronin ato pershtypje te keqia per camet ,  mos  valle ishte nje skeme e perhapur nga sigurimi i shtetit,  per te perligjur mosperzierjen e shtetit tone ne problemet e shqiptareve jashte kufijve.

mendoj se te gjithe te keqijat,  i kemi nga vetja,  pasi popullsia shqiptare ne cameri dihej qe ishte shume e pambrojtur, 
Ne Greqi cfaredolloj partie apo shteti te sundonte keto gjera nuk ishte hera e pare qe beheshin dhe dihej perfundimi qysh ne 1913 ,  greket  kishin vendos ta c'kombetarizonin ate krahine.
pretekste gjen sa te duash.
Te njejten gje donin ta benin me turqit e Qipros, por Turqia eshte nje shtet nacionalist,  iu pergjigj dhunes me dhune.
Ndryshimi duhet te ishte qysh ne Mukje,  por PKSH  e flaku ate dhe me kete la popullin cam dhe kosovar ne mes te rruges.
.
shqiptaret kane be gabime fatale,  i kane besu egzistencen armikut. 
sikur te ishim pak te bashkuar nuk do te kishin ndodh keto fatkeqesira.

----------


## joti

Cobra pershendetje, verete nje pune per tu admiruar, bravo
 historia came vertete shume e dhimbshme Rhust
 por sistemi komunist nuk demtoi vetem camerine 
 demtoi te gjithe popullin shqiptar nuk dua te them qe mos u qaj 
 se kjo eshte per te qare. por dua te them dicka per te gjithe ata
 vizitore kosovare te kesaj faqeje, kam biseduar me shume shqiptare nga kosova dhe te gjithe me kane lene te kuptoj se ata kane nje fare admirimi per qeverine e Hoxhes por sic e tha Rhust
 hedhja poshte e propozimit ne mbledhjen e mukjes dhe mos publikimi i dokumentave historik te trevave shqipatre ishin nje nga faktet kryesore te vuajteve te popullit shqiptare jashte kufijve zyrtare te shqiperise. Ndoshta ai propozim ishte shanci i fundit per camerine te bashkohej me shqiperine.
 po ja ve fajin kryesor komunizmit, por po sikur te kishte me shume patriote te  moshave te reja ndoshta shqiperia do kishte nje shanc te dyte per te realizuar harten e vjeter ilire.
     te shpresojme qe po dhe qe qeveria e tanishme ose dhe e ardhshme mos ti japin ankandet e autostradave ne shqiperi firmave greke te cilat kerkojne me shume para se ato italiane ose ku e di une, te mos i lejoje kishen greke te ndertoje kisha ne memaliaj te tepelenes ku jane te gjithe myslyman te mos festoje festat kombetare greke ne universitetin e gjirokastres mos te emeroje rektore qe mezi ju merr vesh shqipen. te mos i beje pushimet ne ishujt e greqise  te mos ndertoje hotele private me pese yje te qeveritareve progreke. por te ktheje leket popullit shqiptar se atij i takojne nuk besoj se qeveria shqipater i ka caktuar rrogat per nanon dhe meten aq te larta sa ata te ndertojne hotel me pese yje dhe me vlere miliona dollare 
 por te shikoje interesat kryesore te shqiperise. 
brezi yne do e kete shancin e dyte . idea egziston qe kur kosova mori autonomine si ne cameri dhe ne maqedoni. brezi yne duhet ta beje realitet ,mbaroni shkollat ku jeni neper bote dhe behuni gati te marim ate qe ne takon.

----------


## DON-KISHOTI

kjo vemi o s'vemi ca lidhje ka me temen  qe came

----------


## Prototype

pershendetje cameve kudo qe jane  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alxhedi

pershendetje dhe faleminderit prototype :buzeqeshje: 

gjithe te mirat dhe suksese kudo qe ndodhesh.

----------


## Prototype

flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shkupi

Histori i dhimbshme kjo e Cameve.Desha vetem te dij si eshte gjendja tani atje, a ka mbetur ndonje cam dhe nese po, si jetojne tani ato njerez.Sa jane camet te organizuar mbrenda dhe jashte etj.Nje popull nuk mund te zhduket se paku ne shqiptaret ne Kosove dhe ne Maqedoni e deshmuam ate, kjo vlen edhe per Camerine.Nuk dua te tingolloj si romantik por per nje gje jam mese i sigurt se  e verteta gjithmone del ne pah dhe nje dite edhe Cameria do ta gezoj lirine.Te gjithe ne duhet te punojme per kete dite.Shqiperia e forte eshte zgjidhja e te gjithe problemeve shqiptare.Une kam shprese ne mergaten tone e cila gjate gjithe kohes e ka ruajtur nacionalizmin,ka investuar ne clirimin e trojeve shqiptare.Ketu ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni te jeni te sigurt se nuk jeni te harruar ne jemi me ju.

Pershendetje vellezerve dhe motrave shqiptar te Camerise.

----------


## lulebore123

qyqaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cobra gjith ate qe ke shkruajtur si nuk ke pertuar
lol 
dhe una i pershendes te gjith camet se dhe una jam icik si se gjyshi dhe gjyshja ime nga mami jan came

----------


## Rigelsi

i pershendes te gjithe çamet kudo qe jane ne bote.gjithashtu iu pershendes dhe juve qe interesoheni per kete çeshtje e cila per mua eshte nje çeshtje jo pak e lehte per tu zgjidhur duke pare se me ke kemi te bejme.greku eshte dhelper dhe krahet nuk i ka te zbuluar.mbrapa tij fshihet Anglia dhe Rusia te cilat jane nga super fuqite e botes.shkrimet e cobres jane me se te drejta.por jo te gjithe i dine keto gjera.edhe une si te gjithe ju dhe te tjeret qe ndodhen  ne shqiperi nuk kam degjuar shume per historine e çameve.prandaj kam filluar qe te lexoj çfare do materiali qe ka te beje me ta.shpresoj qe kjo te vlej dhe per ju sepse siç thote nje fjale e urte"Nje popull pa te kaluar nuk mund ta di kurre te ardhmen e vet"shpresoj qe kjo te sherbej si nje keshille per te tere ju.iu pershendes te gjitheve.
                                            Rigelsi

----------


## donadina

Pershendetje te gjithe cameve kudo qe jane! Une jame gjysem came pasi mamaja ime eshte e tille.  Gjyshja ime e cila i ka perjetuar vete ato momente kur i perzuri greku nga tokat dhe pronat e tyre,  me ka treguar pak a shume rreth ngjarjeve por jo me kaq hollesira.  Faleminderit cobra qe e morre mundimin dhe e postove ate shkrim.

----------


## angeldust

Edhe une i pershendes me perzemersi te gjithe camet, si dhe ata qe po interesohen ne kete forum.

Desha te thesha se gjate qeverisjes komuniste nuk kane vuajtur vetem camet, mgjths. ne asnje menyre nuk kam ndermend te bej vuajtjet e tyre te duken te pakta, por gjate asaj qeverisjeje kane vuajtur gjithe shqiptaret. Edhe gjyshi im qe nuk ishte cam u burgos nga ata kot se koti. Pastaj ne ate kohe te gjithe njerezit qe kane qene jo-komuniste, ose ish-borgjeze, ose kunder ndonje gjeje qe theshte "xhaxhi", konsideroheshin si qytetare te dores se dyte dhe nuk ju jepej e drejta te shkonin ne universitet apo dicka e tile. Kjo jo vetem atyre por dhe femijeve te tyre.

Shpresoj qe ceshtja e pronave came te zgjidhet sa me shpejt dhe me sa me shume drejtesi.

----------


## dodoni

Përshëndetje Camëve nga në shqiptar i trevave shqiptare më veriore Molla e Kuqe, por që kam lindur dhe jam rritur në Prishtinë. 
Hap pas hapi, me hapjen e shkollave shqipe atje dhe me kthimin e camëve të shpërngulur dhunshëm, pas një kohe jo fort të largët besoj se edhe Çamëria do ta fitojë lirinë dhe bashkohet me Shqipërinë e sotme të cunguar sikur Dardania dhe Maqedonia. 
Përshëndetje dhe gjithë të mirat 
Rrofshin Shqiptarët e Bashkuar dhe Shqipëria e Bashkuar

----------


## Rigelsi

ju falenderoj per fjalet e juaja.iu respektoj per ato qe thate.me kete rast i uroj edhe une te tere çamet dhe te tere shqiptaret kudo qe jane per nje Shqiperi te BASHKUAR.RROFTE SHQÝPERÝA!!!

----------


## raviku

i pershendes dhe une camet meqe jam dhe vete pak si cam
po cam nga vlora

----------


## artur

Si ju duket dhenia e BAZES TONE USHTARAKE te Bishtit te Palles per 7 (shtate) vjet ushtrise Greke? Invistimi qe do na bekan eshte vetem 4.5 milion euro. Shtate vjet!!!!!!!!!! Vetem per 4.5 milion euro=4.5 milion dollar!!! Gjasme do punohet per shtate vjet!!!!!  A ka qorr ta ha kete?    I referohem tekstit te gazetes korrieri te shqiperise

----------


## strawberry

i pershendes te gjithe camet me qense jam gjysem came nga ana e mamit

----------

